

How to handle millions of new Tor clients - sern
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/how-to-handle-millions-new-tor-clients

======
malandrew
Is anyone out there working on a scaled down, easy to conceal disposable Tor
exit node based on the Raspberry Pi or similar password?

If would be awesome if they got cheap enough that they could be scattered
around the world on open networks.

